
Microsoft Board Names Satya Nadella as CEO - mikecane
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2014/feb14/02-04newspr.aspx
======
iambateman
I don't know a lot about Nadella, but he seems like a huge leap away from
Ballmer. Indian cricketeer who hustles but at least looks like a nice
guy...Could be hugely positive for them. Pretty cool.

I, personally, want Microsoft to succeed. Not so I can go back to a Windows
computer (neverrrr) but so I can buy whatever they create _after_ Windows.

~~~
jader201
_> I, personally, want Microsoft to succeed. Not so I can go back to a Windows
computer (neverrrr) but so I can buy whatever they create after Windows._

Not to mention, (solid) competition drives innovation. To me, that's the most
important reason to root for Microsoft's success.

~~~
iambateman
Seriously. Microsoft is close to figuring out who they're going to be for the
next decade. I'm optimistic.

------
gesman
Sincerely I feel like buying some MSFT stock, first time in a decade.

Replacing Steve Jobs would be much tougher assignment.

Don't forget to deactivate Ballmer's badge and get some fresh air into the
boardrooms :)

~~~
justincormack
Ballmer is staying.

~~~
freehunter
I haven't watched the videos since I'm at work, but last I heard he was
retiring once the new CEO was named. Has that changed?

~~~
justincormack
He is staying on the board apparently.

------
JazCE
merge with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7177388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7177388)

~~~
tvon
Every link discussion site needs the ability to merge multiple links under one
heading. This has been bugging me for years.

------
Zigurd
It's a good choice because he will probably nurture the successful part of
Microsoft that he spent he career nurturing. Microsoft will make a lot of
money for decades to come.

It's a less than great choice because Microsoft's approach to finding The Next
Big Consumer-oriented Thing has been wasteful, yet too conservative. Too
conservative in terms of looking beyond Windows and PCs, but too lavish in
spending on attempts that flop. Maybe Nadella will be more careful about
splashing out lots of money building too many Surface RTs. But that's only
half the problem.

------
V-2
This "first interview as CEO of Microsoft" is boring as watching grass grow,
100% corporate newspeak. Surely great material for playing buzzword bingo
though. Take all human potential, excited about learning new things,
tremendous inspiring opportunity, the primary focus is to take innovation
forward, everything becomes digital and software driven, unbounded
opportunies, pick unique contribution, yadda yadda yadda. Oh FFS

~~~
bitcuration
He is not a sales guy, that's clear. However, having a geeky technologist than
sales person as the boss is always a morale booster to technology company.

This could well be a strong sign that Microsoft future focus would be hardly
in consumer market, given the choice of CEO.

------
teddyh
Regarding all the positive comments, I think the previous guy was so bad, and
the new guy mostly nondescript, that people are projecting all their hopeful
wishes onto the new guy.

Really, a lot like what seemed to happen with Bush and Obama.

